# Stahls' new heat press caddie



## Sign Effectz (Jan 6, 2008)

Just noticed this new product from Stahls...

Heat Press Caddie | Transfer Express

I thinking of buying it but first I'd like to know if any other company has a similar product. If anyone knows of a similar stand (height adjustable, wheeled, allows screen print style loading of shirts) please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

All of the Stahls' companies will be carrying it - other than that, it is a unique product on the market and in my opinion, a true innovation!


----------



## YourLogoGear (Jul 5, 2011)

scuba_steve2699 said:


> All of the Stahls' companies will be carrying it - other than that, it is a unique product on the market and in my opinion, a true innovation!


Do you know if the caddie can be adapted to fit other presses? I have a Hix HT400P


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

Sweet I want one


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Looks cheap. Wondering how it would last over the years of constant use. 

I thought Geo Knight had something similar.


----------



## OceanTees (Mar 17, 2012)

Was looking at HarborFreight's weekly ad and noticed this 1000 Lb. Capacity Hydraulic Table Cart that might work well for a movable stand for just about any size press...either bolt it down or it may stay put because of the rubber mat on top.

1000 Lb. Capacity Hydraulic Table Cart

close to the same price but may be more accommodating to a variety of presses.

Red


----------



## denniswkim (May 16, 2009)

The stable cart is anything but cheap. I've been using mine for almost a year. It is very sturdy and durable. Works very well. I'm looking at a 15 inch platten for doing youth shirts.


----------



## jonmig (Aug 26, 2007)

Uk price £370 ...it aint cheap


----------



## denniswkim (May 16, 2009)

The stable cart is anything but cheap. I've been using mine for almost a year. It is very sturdy and durable. Works very well. I'm looking at a 15 inch platten for doing youth shirts.


----------



## YourLogoGear (Jul 5, 2011)

OceanTees said:


> Was looking at HarborFreight's weekly ad and noticed this 1000 Lb. Capacity Hydraulic Table Cart that might work well for a movable stand for just about any size press...either bolt it down or it may stay put because of the rubber mat on top.
> 
> 1000 Lb. Capacity Hydraulic Table Cart
> 
> ...


Red - I think the best feature of the Stahl's stand is the ability to thread the shirt on the press. I don't think the one at Harbor Freight looks like it would allow that.


----------



## Sign Effectz (Jan 6, 2008)

This is also available for $160.

Hydraulic Lift Table - 500 Lb. Capacity


----------



## OceanTees (Mar 17, 2012)

Sign Effectz said:


> This is also available for $160.
> 
> Hydraulic Lift Table - 500 Lb. Capacity


Good price, and 500 lbs. would probably be enough for any press if the stand fits your needs.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

YourLogoGear said:


> Do you know if the caddie can be adapted to fit other presses? I have a Hix HT400P


I don't think so... It has a very narrow top base with holes for bolts in the spots where they are on Hotronix and MAXX presses. It won't work with the Fusion though.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

YourLogoGear said:


> Do you know if the caddie can be adapted to fit other presses? I have a Hix HT400P


No, they are only adapted to work with Stahls' presses.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

YourLogoGear said:


> Red - I think the best feature of the Stahl's stand is the ability to thread the shirt on the press. I don't think the one at Harbor Freight looks like it would allow that.


That and the ability to adjust the hieght of the stand as well as portability. The main advantage is the ability to thread your garment though.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

All heat presses allow you to thread your garment through. It really doesn't matter what table we use. I like the Harbor Freight model. At least you can adjust the height, and move it around. Maybe even put bigger wheels incase you're going to take it to events.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

selanac said:


> All heat presses allow you to thread your garment through. It really doesn't matter what table we use. I like the Harbor Freight model. At least you can adjust the height, and move it around. Maybe even put bigger wheels incase you're going to take it to events.


I wasn't able to thread my shirts over my 16x20 Hotronix until I got my caddie. How can you thread a shirt over the lower platen if it's on a table? I tried but the shirt would get scrunched up and wouldn't lay flat all the way over the lower platen.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

DivineBling said:


> How can you thread a shirt over the lower platen if it's on a table?


You can't, people are missing the point, this caddie allows you thread a shirt without distorting it. I am ordering one as soon as AAFES finishes my new shop. Don't have the room for it right now.


----------



## OceanTees (Mar 17, 2012)

SickPuppy said:


> You can't, people are missing the point, this caddie allows you thread a shirt without distorting it....


Curious...does threading a t-shirt(allowing either just the front or back of the t-shirt to be pressed) produce a better result...as opposed to just putting the whole t-shirt on the lower platen(front or back side up) and pressing? 

Red


----------



## wonderchic (Aug 29, 2012)

We bought one with our brand new press and I wouldn't know what to do with out it. Fantastic. Well worth the money. And the adjustable height is great. We usually leave it totally as high as you can get it (my sister and I are nearly 6'h) and you can squish it to the lowest point and throw it and the heat press in the back of an suv for on site pressing (what we mainly do with our heat press) and it is sturdy. Very well made.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

OceanTees said:


> Curious...does threading a t-shirt(allowing either just the front or back of the t-shirt to be pressed) produce a better result...as opposed to just putting the whole t-shirt on the lower platen(front or back side up) and pressing?
> 
> Red


Yes, it does. You are able to move seams and collars off the lower platen much easier and do not have to use a pillow unless of course you are heat applying around buttons or seams.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

I never thought I would be asking this but exactly how am I supposed to attach the stand to the based of the caddie with these screws? I cannot tighten them down. Is it designed this way? Also, the adjustment knob is hard to turn, is it supposed to be this way, I'm really hoping I can make this work. I am having difficulty.


----------



## jonmig (Aug 26, 2007)

valleyboy_1 said:


> I never thought I would be asking this but exactly how am I supposed to attach the stand to the based of the caddie with these screws? I cannot tighten them down. Is it designed this way? Also, the adjustment knob is hard to turn, is it supposed to be this way, I'm really hoping I can make this work. I am having difficulty.


Hi 
The 4 feet of he press fit into the holes of the caddie and a single bolt on the front and one on the back hold the press down securely , the height adjustment knob should unscrew and then pull outwards to adjust the height and then screw back again to secure..


----------

